# Recurrent biochemical pregnancies after IVF



## Stelbud (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

I've had 3 IVF attempts now and 2 of them have resulted in biochemical pregnancies.

I just wondered if anyone else had experienced this and what if any solutions anyone had found? Don't know whether just to give up!

Thanks,
Stelbud x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi hon

so sorry to hear of your biochems   Was your left tube removed? Some docs think damaged tubes can contain toxic fluid that can damage an embryo...

There is also a whole raft of immune testing that might explain the biochems, you can find lots of info here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.msg3904717#msg3904717

However I've just seen your hydrosalpinx post you say your levels are still rising Are they doubling every 48-72 hours?

xxx


----------



## Stelbud (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. My left tube is damaged but the doctors say it would be too dangerous to remove because I could permanently damage my bowel. I do have a hydrosalpinx so it could be the fluid but the professor at the clinic said it was small and shouldn't cause any problems.

My first hcg came out as 43 (it should have been a min of 50), a second test 3 days later came back at 110. I know on their own my levels don't look too bad but I've been bleeding heavily for the last couple of days with blood clots and cramping.The same happened last time I had the chem pregnancy (and my levels also increased then before dropping).  The clinic have said that it doesn't look good. I have to go for a repeat test tomorrow.

I'm seriously wondering whether just to give up and start progressing adoption (I know I have to wait 6 months) but if there is something simple like taking a bit of aspirin then I could possibly tempted to have another go. 

I suspect it probably is linked to the hydro and there won't be anything they can do, am just hoping someone on here can give me some inspiration!

I see that you are considering your options, are you any further forward as to what you mght do?

Thanks again for the post.

Stelbud xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi again hon

I think it might be worth getting a second opinion on the hydro and whether the tube can be removed or not. It sounds like you might have endometriosis making the tube stick to your bowel which (wIth all due respect to your current doc) another specialist may be able to fix. 

However, for now, your numbers are rising as they should even if you are bleeding so I'm hoping that they keep going the right way and that this embie is a sticky one    for the bloods today! 

Xxx


----------



## Stelbud (Feb 8, 2011)

Blood came back at 74 so on it's way back down which I knew it would be.....


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh hon, I'm so sorry to hear that     This is just heartbreaking   Have they asked you to retest or is it now a matter of waiting for a follow-up?

Xxx


----------

